# Sverweis mit Wenn/Dann Formel



## jerry0110 (7. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Herausforderung.

Ich habe eine Tabelle wo beginnend in der Zeile A2 eine Bezeichnung steht. Spalte 2 mit fängt bei B1 mit einer Überschrift an (kurzfristig) und ab B2 dann Prozentwerte. Bei Spalte C und D das gleiche wobei da die Überschrift mittelfristig und langfristig steht.DAzu habe ich eine Tabelle wo ich über Datenüberprfüung auf die Überschrift zugreife und auch auf die Bezeichnung im Extrafeld (DropDown-Menü). In einem letzen Feld gebe ich dann einen Wert an, der als Berechnungsgrundlage für das ganze gilt. (das ist das Feld "C9")

Jetzt per Sverweis die richtige spalte und zeile abfragen:


```
=SVERWEIS(C5;N9:Q41;WENN(C7=O8;1;WENN(C7=P8;2;3)))*C9
```

Da kommt auch das richtige, aber sobald ich ein der beiden DropDown-Menüs ändere dann wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt. 

Gerne würde ich das lieber über VB machen. Nur da komm ich schon gar nicht weiter.


----------



## jerry0110 (7. März 2016)

Habe es gelöst bekommen:


```
=INDEX($O$9:$Q$41;VERGLEICH(C5;$N$9:$N$41;0);VERGLEICH(C7;$O$8:$Q$8;0))*C9
```

Würde aber trotzdem noch wissen, ob ich das auch in VB abbilden kann?


----------

